# [SOLVED] My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still runn



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have an Acer Aspire 5536 laptop which is about two years old. It started to run slowly and not very efficiently - then the screen started to go blank. Sometimes it goes blank when i am using it or when i am not. . I can see the computer is actually still processing so the whole computer does not shut down. I would be able to reboot and then the computer would be fine again. It started to do this more and more frequently until it was happening every couple of minutes. I Formatted the hard-drive and reinstalled windows 7 32bit Pro. Unfortunately it didn't solve the problem, but was running much better. I found that it runs fine in safe mode with networking, I ran it for 24 hours and no problems. It is like it goes into a blank screen saver mode that you can't come out of by touching the mouse pad!!!
I have also rolled back the drivers and installed new up to date one for the ATI Radeon HD 3200, I'm know at a loss as to know what to do!!!
Can anyone help me please!!!

thanks in advance for any help you are able to give me!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Hello simoncasey8520 and welcome to *TSF!*

The next time this happens could you use a torch or a light source and put it agents the screen. Check to see if there is a faint picture still on screen. In this case it could be your back light that has failed and your screen will need replacing.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Altie, will try that in the morning, why does it not happen in safe mode though?

Regards

Simon


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Ahhh if this does not happen in safe mode then we can assume your screen will be ok. Its more likely to be a driver issue/third party program causing your screen to go blank.

I will post some instructions in the morning as i am going to bed (If someone doesn't do it before me)


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that. Should stop watching wheeler dealers and go to bed myself. Good night!!

Also, I have tried with different ram from another laptop, still goes blank in normal mode but not in safe mode!!! Tried ram in different Laptop and that is fine!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

any yellow alongside of anything in the device manager


----------



## Hessam (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Since you have updated your driver and even did a clean install of windows it seems a hardware issue, but you can try with a live cd OS like ubuntu to see if it works fine or not.


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

no yellow ? in device manger, first thing I checked!! Have take hard drive out and I'm formatting again via my desktop and my iomah sata power adapter. See if that works!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

clear it with killdisk and then format it

Freeware Download [email protected] KillDisk

have you checked the drive

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

How long should the kill disk process take on a 300 gb hard drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

How long has it been running I did a 1TB and it took over 24 hrs if memory serves so it could be in excess of 8hrs


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

Been going for about 5 hours. Thanxs


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

KillDisk has to go bit by bit and write 0's to it all. So it takes a very long time. It's best to start it over night and check on it in the morning.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Why reformat the HD because the screen goes blank on normal mode but not in safe mode? Coud you not have used a VGA lead and connected it to a monitor and see if it still happened, if it did then the fault would be in the graphics driver at full res, it might be overheating as it is working harder. If you have reformatted and reinstalled then you would expect the problem to go away if it was software/drivers/OS related, so if it still happens I would have thought it pointed to an intermittent hardware problem. If you are reinstalling you could reintroduce the non driver/OS programs one at a time and see if it occurs because of one particular program. Perhaps one of the drivers you are reinstalling is corrupt.


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Jo-Briggs
I think you are correct, I'm trying to uninstall the ati radeon hd 3200 then install the new driver which is the ATI Catalyst with some difficulty, any suggestions?

Hi All
I did an Active Kill Disk delete overnight and re-installed a None OEM Windows 7 64 Bit OS.
The problem still occurred. then I un-installed the ati radeon hd 3200 in device manger, then I used away at the laptop for an hour as normal (scrolling was very slow and cursor was also, as you would expect)and it did not happen. 

Jo-Briggs, I think you are correct, I'm trying to uninstall the ati radeon hd 3200 then install the new driver which is the ATI Catalyst with some difficulty, any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

all your drivers are here

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5536

4 ati drivers listed

download the 3rd one for win 7 32x

the 4th one for 64x


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

I installed ATI Catalyst Mobility Display Driver for Windows 7 64 bit, it didn't solve the problem!!!!

Installed Other drivers also..
Nothing seems to be solving this.
Could it be a hard ware issue? Its just that it doesn't do it in safe mode with networking?

could this be anything on the start up screen?

PXE-E61: Media Test Failure Check Cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

check the hard drive is being seen by the bios and set to boot before a network

if it is not listed you have probably lost the hard drive


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*



simoncasey8520 said:


> could this be anything on the start up screen?
> 
> PXE-E61: Media Test Failure Check Cable
> PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.


No its not that, your computer is just trying to Boot to Network, Thats normal you can disable it by turning off "PXE BOOT" in the BIOS.


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

yes done that, that problem has gone... and solved, just put IDE0 to 1st BIOS Boot.

Blank screen is still a problem though. It seems the more or longer I'm on it, the sooner it turns blank. Seems like the ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics chip/ card is overheating. Is the card/chip hard wired to the motherboard?

could it just be the the graphics card is over heating. seems the longer i stay on it the shorter time you can use the laptop for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

That is quite possible could you apply a fresh coat thermal paste to it


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Awaiting delivery of thermal paste from amazon, will post again when done!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Check your power options to see if the monitor is get to shut off at a curtain duration of time.


----------



## simoncasey8520 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: My computer screen keeps going blank even thought the computer is still running.*

Replaced the thermal paste, seemed to do the trick!!

Thread Closed:smile::smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it, you can mark this as solved using the thread tools near the top of the page thanks


----------

